# XI Rubik's cube national Spanish championship



## moralsh (Jul 15, 2014)

*We're back*, more eager than ever! We're hosting our *Rubik's cube 11th National championship* as a part of Arnold Classic Europe event, for the second year in a row, between *September 26th and 28th*.

You'll find all the information (*soon in English*) at our website: http://www.nacionalrubik2014.es

*Register here*:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SpanishChampionship2014

*IMPORTANT NOTICE*: Please write down your ID or passport number at "room for extra information" while registering, we need it to grant you access to the pavillion.

If you have anything to ask, don't hesitate to do so asking here, to our email ([email protected]) or by PMing me.

We'll keep you updated, For now just practice!


----------



## moralsh (Aug 3, 2014)

moralsh said:


> You'll find all the information (*soon in English*) at our website: http://www.nacionalrubik2014.es



A promise is a promise, website translated, Hope it is understandable enough!

http://www.nacionalrubik2014.es/index.php/en/

104 competitors so far, 7 nationalities, all the official events and the chance to be a part of Arnold Classic Europe and to meet Arnold himself, as he'll pay us a visit again this year.

Start booking flights, we're entering in the famous 7 week range so planes should be cheaper now. Oscar, Zoé, François, are you going to miss it after last year's?

Again, don't hesitate to ask anything you can't find on the first post or the website.


----------

